# Where are the Mk4 Xl's at??? I want to see installed pics!!!



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Just like the title says. Let's see some ALC Mk4 xl's installed.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine will be done next Friday.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Just like the title says. Let's see some ALC Mk4 xl's installed.


 This.


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

We need some sending to the UK first


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Patch27 said:


> We need some sending to the UK first


 And to sweden please !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have 10 XL kits out in front of the shop awaiting UPS pickup


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Just like the title says. Let's see some ALC Mk4 xl's installed.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have 10 XL kits out in front of the shop awaiting UPS pickup


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have 10 XL kits out in front of the shop awaiting UPS pickup


 Did you guys get the first batch? 

I sourced mine through Air Lift Europe


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah Will, and ECS grabbed up the first available kits with a quickness.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

am i right in thinking you lose a bit of height(lift) with these?


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Yeah Will, and ECS grabbed up the first available kits with a quickness.


 When will you be sending some to your european supplier? G-werks. 

I'm a little eager:laugh:


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

cuprajake said:


> am i right in thinking you lose a bit of height(lift) with these?


 
No Jake,they lift even higher than the std shocks.


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Patch27 said:


> No Jake,they lift even higher than the std shocks.


 True! I didn't have the fronts raised all the way up in that last pic since my compressor was having issues that day (all better now though)


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

this is where i need to be.. how much cutting did you have to do?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

trust that the day i get mine they'll be on the car... just waiting :\


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

joelzy said:


> trust that the day i get mine they'll be on the car... just waiting :\


 Same song over here


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, it's been about a week since I said this last time. So again where are all these kits going? Where are all the my Mk4 nuts touch the ground pics???


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine is not going to touch the ground immediatelly but I'll install them as soon as I retrive the kit from the customs.

I told to UpS import guy that this is one of the first kits out of the factory and I want them fast. Do your job quickly. Than I haven't heard from the guy again. He might steal my kit


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

OffLineR said:


> I haven't heard from the guy again. He might steal my kit


 Hahaha, hopefully that won't be the case. Have any of the AAC preorders reached any customers? I know Bag Riders and ECS got the first units.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just ordered my XLs from ECS and I'm hoping to have them in asap :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

is everyone waiting for spring to install these? 

dumps so low, makes me want a mk4


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

For those of you who switching from the standard strut to XL, I'm curious to hear how the ride comfort changed since the Damping adjust-ability is gone and the strut is firmer.

I made a thread for it too: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5152065-Airlift-Strut-XL-vs-not-XL


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine came in Now tell that dam snow to go away!


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Mine are sitting on my desk in front of me at work. Gotta wait another 55min


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Now I'm excited!!! Can't wait to see the install pics.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Not sure if the powdercoat/paint is thicker than the Lifestyle, but these aren't slipping in like the previous version. Too late to bang around without pissing off neighbors, will have to continue tomorrow


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any updates mr euro?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Who's gonna be on the ground first Jon? You or Mike?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Who's gonna be on the ground first Jon? You or Mike?


me.. haha

as soon as ups shows up


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i want to get the xl's


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

UPS just delivered mine. Might install tonight :laugh: Thanks Will! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Still nobody????
Just got home from work...straight to the garage I guess!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

.... waiting ...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Mr Euro said:


> Not sure if the powdercoat/paint is thicker than the Lifestyle, but these aren't slipping in like the previous version. Too late to bang around without pissing off neighbors, will have to continue tomorrow


Kevin is having the same issue right now...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn you people are slacking, doesn't take long to install two struts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Damn you people are slacking, doesn't take long to install two struts


because airlift used a larger strut diameter.. then powdercoated it..

had to grind off all the powder.. and still the diameter was larger then the h/r coils i took off (and were a struggle to fit in the spindle compared to the lifestyles)..measured the stripped airlift xl to the hr and it was over a mm larger in overall diameter.. should have measured it before with the powder on there.. sorry but spindles dont want to spread that much..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

the one side that went in..


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ are you guys installing on MK4 platform ? any word if the MK4 version has that fitting problem ? :banghead:

EDIT: MK4 as per picture :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Ok so I'm not crazy. Going to sand all the paint/powder off tomorrow AND use a strut spreader tool. 

Will, looks like Mikey and I will finish at the same time- at the rate I'm going.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

hmm ordered mine but won't be installing them till spring I'm on the 2nd order from bagridders


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

I measured the xls vs mine fks and the diff is 2mm:sly:... the xls are 15cm 7mm and the fks are 15cm 5mm in diameter.. I should be okay putting those in my .:R since when installing my fks idint use the tool and they went in smoothly.. 


















Idk if you could really tell the diff from the pix..
lol from the pics the fk looks bigger then xl..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

2mm is a big difference when the spindle only opens up so much....


finished up the install.. will post pics in the morning.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

my non xl's were a  to get in, esp as coilovers slip in lol


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Bump for product testing before shipping out to your customers. :beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

They did, Ramon. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119479-Oh-well-look-what-we-have-here-boys-and-girls.......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

AzDubN said:


> UPS just delivered mine. Might install tonight :laugh: Thanks Will! :thumbup:


Nice Rob! Post up some pictures when you get them on.




[email protected] said:


> 2mm is a big difference when the spindle only opens up so much....
> 
> 
> finished up the install.. will post pics in the morning.


Indeed, 2mm is a lot. I'm sure they were the correct diameter before the rust inhibiting paint.

Post up more photos Kevin!


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

its not a problem, just makes it harder for those who dont have a spreading tool


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Grind down 2 sides on a large alan key and voila a spreader tool


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys-

Sorry you might be having problems getting those struts in. Something to think about: if your current struts happen to be significantly smaller (like the 2mm above) then you have to understand that your knuckle will have taken a set to the smaller diameter especially if they were really tightened down hard. Also, if you have any corrosion in there, it also makes it more difficult. That means you have to spread them extra far to get them in. i just saw the spreader tool suggestion and that is a great, cheap answer to the problem. 

For the record, our lower strut diameter is = OEM. :beer:


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Grind down 2 sides on a large alan key and voila a spreader tool


This actually works very well and is a cheap/easy solution for someone who doesnt have acces to a place to buy a spreader. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

cuprajake said:


> its not a problem, just makes it harder for those who dont have a spreading tool


 i have a spreader tool and it wasnt fun..


[email protected] said:


> Guys-
> 
> Sorry you might be having problems getting those struts in. Something to think about: if your current struts happen to be significantly smaller (like the 2mm above) then you have to understand that your knuckle will have taken a set to the smaller diameter especially if they were really tightened down hard. Also, if you have any corrosion in there, it also makes it more difficult. That means you have to spread them extra far to get them in. i just saw the spreader tool suggestion and that is a great, cheap answer to the problem.
> 
> For the record, our lower strut diameter is = OEM. :beer:


 there was no corrosion as i used a flap wheel to clean out any imperfections on the inside of the spindle.

is your "oem" measurement before or after powder? because after powder was removed it was still larger then the h&r coils I had on.. 

anyways...


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ noice ! were you on the older airlift before ? if so how does the ride compare with XL ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i have a spreader tool and it wasnt fun..
> 
> 
> there was no corrosion as i used a flap wheel to clean out any imperfections on the inside of the spindle.
> ...



Well....in any case, it was worth the headache. Car looks bitchn'!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Guys-
> 
> Sorry you might be having problems getting those struts in. Something to think about: if your current struts happen to be significantly smaller (like the 2mm above) then you have to understand that your knuckle will have taken a set to the smaller diameter especially if they were really tightened down hard. Also, if you have any corrosion in there, it also makes it more difficult. That means you have to spread them extra far to get them in. i just saw the spreader tool suggestion and that is a great, cheap answer to the problem.
> 
> For the record, our lower strut diameter is = OEM. :beer:


This makes sense to me. If anything my Lifestyles were on the small side and would easily slip out if I didn't tighten the bolt down like a mf. So I can see how the knuckle might need some expanding.
Really not complaining here, it's just a mild inconvenience due to my lack of proper tools. Good thing I have a second car 

Edit. Car looks amazing Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kevin! That looks like it's on the ground... post some more shots dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks guys! once i get a few other issues sorted (non bag related) Ill go snap good pics. sorry about quality on these.. uploaded to fb and quality got destroyed.
subframe is not touching the ground.. although very close, gotta see whats holding it up, since all notches (except drivers side axle) have already been done, and subframe trimmed etc.. 
again ignore filth


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thanks guys! once i get a few other issues sorted (non bag related) Ill go snap good pics. sorry about quality on these.. uploaded to fb and quality got destroyed.
> subframe is not touching the ground.. although very close, gotta see whats holding it up, since all notches (except drivers side axle) have already been done, and subframe trimmed etc..
> again ignore filth


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

cute wheels.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks good Kevin. *high five*


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Alright, this is all I have for now. Still need to tweek it a bit but for the most part it is what it is.
Didn't smack the lip with the 18s but I'm pretty confident it'll be damn close when I put the 17s on. And I'm thinking once I put the 19s on it'll be pretty dope =)

Sorry for cellphone shots uploaded to Facebook.




























BTW for you who have yet to install...
Definitely grind down all the paint on the lower part to bare metal.
Make a spreader tool out of an 8mm hex key.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

7 11 gas :thumbdown:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

hunterkb said:


> 7 11 gas :thumbdown:


711 converting all site and canopy lighting to LED :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

My XL's cleared customs yesterday and UPS guy delivered them 
Tomorrow morning they are going to be installed but I doubt I can find anyone to notch the frame.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

OffLineR said:


> My XL's cleared customs yesterday and UPS guy delivered them
> Tomorrow morning they are going to be installed but I doubt I can find anyone to notch the frame.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Evil_Panda

I meant I need to find someone that I trust 

BTW, Hom much difference a frame notch make?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

When your car is resting on the frame rail, a notch makes a significant difference in how low your car can go. It's essential to notch if you're on air.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> Evil_Panda
> 
> I meant I need to find someone that I trust
> 
> BTW, Hom much difference a frame notch make?


Ali,

The notch makes a big difference, it's a must with the XLs, otherwise your car will sit unevenly. You'll also want to look into subframe trimming, there's a photo of where to trim floating around on here.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Without:










With:
Horrible Pic but you get the idea.










The notch Gives you give or take about a half a inch. My setup right now is BOC and Audi bushings too so it should be lower with the XL's.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

are any of you grounded?
hard to tell from pics and no one has said cept for kevin


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Brandon (black gti) isn't on airlifts, he was just showing difference between notch and no notch.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

ahh i see that now, thanks for the clarification


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Yeah just a reference for the guy asking about the notch. I'm still hung up from laying out.... Running outta ideas. Subframe stil needs to be shaved. Don't really feel like tie rod notches but I might have too....


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i hear ya bud, im on BOCs and can lay dogbone but thats it. 
dont feel like trimming subframe or notching tierods but i spose it'll have to happen.
hoping the XLs get me there too if i can fit them in the spindle


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

joelzy said:


> i hear ya bud, im on BOCs and can lay dogbone but thats it.
> dont feel like trimming subframe or notching tierods but i spose it'll have to happen.
> hoping the XLs get me there too if i can fit them in the spindle


Well I mean you can only go as low as the frame lets you ya know?


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Installed. Passenger side went in smooth as butter, driver side... didn't. All the powder coat had to come off. Not laying out yet, I still need to trim the subframe and notch for tierods. Also need smaller spacers.

I'll take better pictures after I wash it.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's pretty low for not having tie rods notched. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> That's pretty low for not having tie rods notched. Looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

We had to clear powder coat on both sides.
That's a shame.
The car is still on the lift.
Waiting height sensors to be installed.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

heh, i had the normal airlift fronts and got pretty low.

just had to trim a few things


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> heh, i had the normal airlift fronts and got pretty low.
> 
> just had to trim a few things


:thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I have to go with this just being a matter of previous systems being too small. For me my factory setup was a bear to get off, KONIs went in hard, and they came right out. My original airlifts slipped in but had I not had the KONIs it would have been different.


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

installed mines today what a pain in the ass to get them in the knuckle.. pass side went in all the way.. driver side stopped a lil more then 1/4 away fromt the bottom.. drove it home like that about 30 mins then aired out looks like it slipped in  will have pics soon


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

mine are in my room 

going in next weekend hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

anyone can comment on the comfort ? are they smoother than stock ?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

We have finished at last.
It is musch more smoother than my 40mm KW Kit.
But I can't say it is smoother than stock because shocks are short.

It is raining and I am at work.
I'll post pictures when I got a chance to take them


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

kilimats said:


> are they smoother than stock ?


ummm doubtful, lol


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

kilimats said:


> anyone can comment on the comfort ? are they smoother than stock ?


LOVE them. Drove around the crappy sections of I4 in downtown Orlando and it was Cadillac status.
I'm impressed.
I also noticed it takes about half the psi than that of the Lifestyle to get me to Safe Height.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

kilimats said:


> anyone can comment on the comfort ? are they smoother than stock ?


They ride great. Feels comparable to the lowering springs I had. Much smoother than any coilover I've ever rode on. Not stiff not bouncy just perfect. Everyone I've given a ride to since installing them has been impressed. Even the people that gave me **** for going air in the first place. 


Mr Euro - What psi are you riding at? I'm riding at 50 psi.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

01 said:


> heh, i had the normal airlift fronts and got pretty low.
> 
> just had to trim a few things


Same here:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

mr cricket,

was going to ask you what you cut, but i sorted it haha

do go pretty low


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

So as far as this subframe shaving goes anyone care to explain that.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

its the section where the sway/arm clamp is,

your wishbone will catch there, if you jack the wishbone up then look up you can see the tabs where its hitting


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

VRtotheSix said:


> So as far as this subframe shaving goes anyone care to explain that.


There is a picture here that shows you what to trim. Its close to where the control arm bolts to the subframe. There is some extra metal around the bolt that has to go.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

new lows


lowr by cuprajake1, on Flickr


lows by cuprajake1, on Flickr


jake
lifestyles trimed


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i usually do this before attempting to install any brand struts into those spindles. it usually helps.
[URL=http://img819.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img819/6343/img8393h.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
and of course spreading tool (or something like that) a must.
[URL=http://img94.imageshack.us/i/i...4.imageshack.us/img94/9169/img8392j.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^^ I grinded that whole top lip and then some off the top of my spindles.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

so far everyone who posted with the XL's said they're not laying frame yet but, whats your fender to ground height at now?


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> so far everyone who posted with the XL's said they're not laying frame yet but, whats your fender to ground height at now?


22" on the driver side 22.5 on the passenger side.

Edit: just measured again, I'm sitting at 22" on both sides. I think my first measurement was on uneven ground...or I've bent something since.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> so far everyone who posted with the XL's said they're not laying frame yet but, whats your fender to ground height at now?


21 5/8


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

Lifestyles:








XLs':


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kevin, are you currently running a 1" engine lift?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

im sat at 22" both sides on the old life styles, 205/45/17 tyres


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin, are you currently running a 1" engine lift?


no. i run a 1/2" on the drivers side and thats it


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd like to see a pic with 19's. I feel like all have been shown with small wheels. I want to see frame laid on 19's. I'd be there now but my current driveway maximum lift.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'd like to see a pic with 19's. I feel like all have been shown with small wheels. I want to see frame laid on 19's. I'd be there now but my current driveway maximum lift.


My picture was with 18's


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Lifestyles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! care to share a few more pics and offsets?:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

quality is horrible.. since its taken from fb.. this is with lifestyles on..









17x8.5 et17 205/45
17x10 et32 215/45


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

how many degree of camber in the rear?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> how many degree of camber in the rear?


-2

and again.. lifestyles.. so tall


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> -2
> 
> and again.. lifestyles.. so tall


thank you! XL's are a big difference it looks like :thumbup:


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

sorry for the crappy cell pic


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^very nice^^^ laying out??


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

almost.. maybe and 1/8 of a inch away ... but the driver side is not all the way in the knuckle ..


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice looks great keep up the good work:thumbup:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Want to have and install mine now!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Ride quality is incredible :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

djmike1 said:


> sorry for the crappy cell pic


damn that looks nice... more pics please... props for a local too:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

djmike1 said:


> sorry for the crappy cell pic


moar


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Kevin-your jetta is one of my favorite mk4s. I am extremely jealous


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Another crapy cell pic.
There isn't any modification at all. (for now )


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

AzDubN said:


> Mr Euro - What psi are you riding at? I'm riding at 50 psi.


I find that anything above 40psi is pretty safe, hover around 45. Was at 80-85 with the Lifestyles.

Apparently after chatting with Mike, I realized mine didn't go all the way into the knuckle. They both stopped at about 1/4"-1/2" away from the "line" so I just assumed that was it. But looks like I can squeeze out some more lowlows out of this. Also need to notch for the ties, and whittle down my subframe. AND not run 8mm spacers on the RSs. 

More cellphone pics
On 18" 









On 17"









Hoping to have 19"s on next week


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Euro said:


> I find that anything above 40psi is pretty safe, hover around 45. Was at 80-85 with the Lifestyles.


REALLY? 80-85? only time i inflated mine that much was to get out of the driveway haha


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> REALLY? 80-85? only time i inflated mine that much was to get out of the driveway haha


On RCs, I could drive them deflated if I wanted, but yea man that 20th lip didn't like anything under 75.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

ahh gotcha. i sacraficed my bumper instead of wheel gap 

although with the aristos and low pressure it rode horrible


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr. Euro is there any spacers on the RC set up, also what size tires?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

djmike1 said:


> installed mines today what a pain in the ass to get them in the knuckle.. pass side went in all the way.. driver side stopped a lil more then 1/4 away fromt the bottom.. drove it home like that about 30 mins then aired out looks like it slipped in  will have pics soon


id be checking your spindle bolts that hold the strut in

if the struts moved in the spindle your bolt isnt tight enough


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

midwest dubin said:


> Mr. Euro is there any spacers on the RC set up, also what size tires?


Yessir,
Fronts have 11mm spacers with 215/35
Rears have 16mm spacers with 215/40
Spacers by Forge
Tires by Nankang


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr euro - am i right in saying thats your height with XL's and only a chassis notch? 

Car looks awesome aswell mate:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

shammy7 said:


> Mr euro - am i right in saying thats your height with XL's and only a chassis notch?
> 
> Car looks awesome aswell mate:thumbup:


Thanks sir; yes it's just XLs and a passenger side axle notch


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cannot wait for mine:thumbup:
car looks so sweet man


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

offtopic question sorry, why the airlift XL Strut require drilling when bagyard doesn't ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

kilimats said:


> offtopic question sorry, why the airlift XL Strut require drilling when bagyard doesn't ?


different upper mount design. better than the normal mk4 setup. no bushing to worry about.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

01 said:


> different upper mount design. better than the normal mk4 setup. no bushing to worry about.


noice !, so the airlift struts don't require bushings ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

kilimats said:


> noice !, so the airlift struts don't require bushings ?


nope, no bushings at all, aka less maintenance, no bushings or bearings to replace when they do fail (because they will) just a much better design imo.


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

kilimats said:


> noice !, so the airlift struts don't require bushings ?


No bushings, drilling the strut tower makes its own mount that doesn't require the rubber strut mounts.


----------



## Hardeep (Nov 13, 2009)

Waiting for mine to be shipped!

Excited... Is a understatement!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, always thought Bagyard was better for not needed drilling, I was wrong 



Hardeep said:


> Waiting for mine to be shipped!
> 
> Excited... Is a understatement!


Really ?? first post since you joined in 2009


----------



## Hardeep (Nov 13, 2009)

kilimats said:


> Really ?? first post since you joined in 2009


:laugh: I'm from over the pond!
...Edition38 is more my thing! 

But I just love what you yanks do! So just spend most of my time browsing on here!


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i never had to notch my tie rods. i just put a little dent int he frame on both sides with a hammer. that was all i needed. I did have the subframe out at the time which made it a lot easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good suggestion, the hammer method can be good. Keep in mind tie rod notches aren't always necessary, it depends on wheel and tire size.

If you don't want to do tie rod clearance, sport spindles are another option.. link


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you don't want to do tie rod clearance, sport spindles are another option.. link


Good product, but they cost more than the actual struts do  Jesse (of Banchwerks) was telling me about another alternate spindle idea for both avoiding tie rod clearance issues and correcting suspension geometry using all oem parts! I think Dave bags (forvwlife) is going to give it a go as well, so I'm sure whoever gets to it first (probably Dave  ) will post up and confirm that it actually works. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Is there such thing as a tie rod flip kit for mk4?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr Euro said:


> Is there such thing as a tie rod flip kit for mk4?


IIRC it's do-able, but the holes for our tie rods are tapered so if we flip them they would have to be drilled out and then some sort of sleeve put in keep it from flopping around in the spindle.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Mr Euro said:


> Is there such thing as a tie rod flip kit for mk4?


Been waiting for something to come out....


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

VRtotheSix said:


> Been waiting for something to come out....


Someone could probably make a few bucks off of this!


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Mr Euro said:


> Someone could probably make a few bucks off of this!


So how exactly would you go about it? tap a hole in the knuckle and a sleeve with a lock nut?


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

VRtotheSix said:


> So how exactly would you go about it? tap a hole in the knuckle and a sleeve with a lock nut?


I'm no dentist but I would assume you'd use the existing hole. But instead of coming in from the top, you'd come in from the bottom. No clue though. Gonna see how the mk2 kids do it.

Edit. I stand corrected, they have to drill a hole in their knuckle


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

easiest solution would be mk3 tierod ends. and a drilled knuckle hole.

then you could do a normal flip like the mk2/3 guys.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> easiest solution would be mk3 tierod ends. and a drilled knuckle hole.
> 
> then you could do a normal flip like the mk2/3 guys.


Or just notch it...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> Or just notch it...


flip is for more than just clearance, helps with bump steer as well.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Anyone ever tried this? as far as the mk3 tie rods fitting?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> Good product, but they cost more than the actual struts do  Jesse (of Banchwerks) was telling me about another alternate spindle idea for both avoiding tie rod clearance issues and correcting suspension geometry using all oem parts! I think Dave bags (forvwlife) is going to give it a go as well, so I'm sure whoever gets to it first (probably Dave  ) will post up and confirm that it actually works. :thumbup:


I'm interested to hear more about these, I'll have to call Dave and see what's up.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Jesse was telling me R32 control arms will correct the tie rod issue, and spindles or something. the thing is, it makes it so the wheels dont suck in when you air down, which will be crucial to my new wheels fitting. 

I just airhammered mine and i never had an issue. I had to air hammer the **** out of them...but it worked


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

installed mine today with my full air ride setup, and I love them.

The ride is amazing compared to my FK coils and I'm about 1/8th of an inch from laying frame due to my balloon tires.
:thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

orau22 said:


> installed mine today with my full air ride setup, and I love them.
> 
> The ride is amazing compared to my FK coils and I'm about 1/8th of an inch from laying frame due to my balloon tires.
> :thumbup:


and you had low end FK ($400ish) or high end ($1k ish) ?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

kilimats said:


> and you had low end FK ($400ish) or high end ($1k ish) ?


probably street lines.

i had kw st's which had great ride, and even my normal airlifts ride nicer :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

blue bags said:


> Jesse was telling me R32 control arms will correct the tie rod issue, and spindles or something. the thing is, it makes it so the wheels dont suck in when you air down, which will be crucial to my new wheels fitting.


 Yep, that's exactly what I was talking about, I just didn't want to blow up people's spot in case they were trying to keep things under wraps for a bit. The wheel tuck will be an issue with some peoples current wheel setups, but if this is taken into consideration before one purchases their wheels, it would be a really cheap solution. You'll need both the spindles and control arms minimum, the only other thing that I can think of off the top of my head is that you may need to upgrade to r32 calipers as well (not sure if the carriers for stock a4 brakes would match up to the spindle, but I'm not positive on this so don't quote me on that).


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

New pic. Will be going lower soon as I bought new spacers to get me off the tires and I will be trimming the subframe as well as beating my frame with a bfh to clear tie rods.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I was talking about, I just didn't want to blow up people's spot in case they were trying to keep things under wraps for a bit. The wheel tuck will be an issue with some peoples current wheel setups, but if this is taken into consideration before one purchases their wheels, it would be a really cheap solution. You'll need both the spindles and control arms minimum, the only other thing that I can think of off the top of my head is that you may need to upgrade to r32 calipers as well (not sure if the carriers for stock a4 brakes would match up to the spindle, but I'm not positive on this so don't quote me on that).


OEM brakes will fit the R32 Spindle.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

crazymoforz said:


> OEM brakes will fit the R32 Spindle.


Awesome, thanks for clearing that up :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I hear a rattling sound. When I drove lower I hear it more.
It seems like it is coming more from right side.
We have changed all the bushings but is is still there.

Could the sway bar hitting on the axle on rough roads or could be something else.
(I hope it doesn't come from new struts)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> I hear a rattling sound. When I drove lower I hear it more.
> It seems like it is coming more from right side.
> We have changed all the bushings but is is still there.
> 
> ...


In the instruction manual it specifically says to remove the swaybar. It gets pinched between the body and the control arm. Lower you go, worse it is.

:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

If that is the problem I'll be really happy 
Sway bar will be thrown away imediately.

I knew it was going to hold me up, I was planning to remove it later but that rattling is abusing


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

kilimats said:


> and you had low end FK ($400ish) or high end ($1k ish) ?





jeremyz said:


> probably street lines.
> 
> i had kw st's which had great ride, and even my normal airlifts ride nicer :thumbup:


i had fk high sports, i believe they are 800-900ish
i love the ride of these, 2 days and I feel a huge difference to my coils.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

orau22 said:


> i had fk high sports, i believe they are 800-900ish
> i love the ride of these, 2 days and I feel a huge difference to my coils.


i was extremely impressed by the ride, and still am :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

less talky more pickies


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> less talky more pickies


x2. More pics of frame smashing opcorn:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

My car is at lift.
Swaybar is going to be removed.
Frame Notch is going to be done.

My front tire setup is: 17x8.5 ET35, 225x45x17.
So what would hold me next? Tires or sub frame? Do you have any ideas?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

subframe to wish bone contact


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> My car is at lift.
> Swaybar is going to be removed.
> Frame Notch is going to be done.
> 
> ...


Ali, you should do the sub frame trimming while the car is already on the lift. It's really easy:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ali, you should do the sub frame trimming while the car is already on the lift. It's really easy:


I have removed the sway bar and notched the frame. Now my tires are holding me so I didn't bother to notch the sub frame. 

I have also changed the bushing on Saturday but rattling is still there 


@Swbd4L
Sorry to hear that mate. I'm sure they take care of that ASAP.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

OffLineR said:


> I have removed the sway bar and notched the frame. Now my tires are holding me so I didn't bother to notch the sub frame.
> 
> I have also changed the bushing on Saturday but rattling is still there
> 
> ...


been there too, replaced all bushing and still banging on bumps, replacing the Ball Joints fixed it :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have replaced them on Saturday as well.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> First of all I'd like to say that im rather disappointed with Airlift's customer service related to the XL's. I bought mine through [email protected] and have not even heard anything about them being received yet. Kevin has tried contact Corey and Jesse, and has not replied to any of his messages or anything, I also have called Jesse and left him a message and I havent heard from him in well over a week now. Kevin is a good dude and has quick replies for me, but seriously I am not hating here, It's just you need to be in touch with every one of your customers that do business with you, otherwise they will get skeptical. Jesse or Corey please send me a PM, I havent heard anything in over a month about my order. the reason why I am not posting this in a PM is because I dont get a reply, so its here for others to see and to get a response about it hopefully. Thanks! Hope everyone likes their shiz. Cheers.


I was wondering what was going on with the AAC preorder. Hopefully this gets resolved quickly, I NEED to replace these ****ing uvairs asap :facepalm:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure on what to say about your disappointment kids but I just don't. Kevin was late on the preorders and I am a very busy guy. One who travels coast to coast and can't be on every kids beacon call. Ecs and bagriders bought up every kit available. So if Kevin doesn't have them yet that would honestly lead me to Kevin not having then yet and probably should have moved his ass a little faster. Not really wanting to call people out but it's 5:24 am right now and I am answering the vortex. Once I see a little Canadian number come through my phone then You might see some changes in my post but this is the first I've heard of this since I happen to be answering from my freakin iPhone. 

Remember kids you are buying through a dealer that buys through a company. I think we've shipped a total of 90 kits. It's always funny to me that this is the number one leading place to cry. Gotta say I'm not to pressed and another shipment for assembly will be in this week. Again boys and girls adults. Again very busy boy right here and I am sorry that I can't hold your hands through some processes but that's how it goes. I grew up without a father and look where I am today. No bitching about a brand new product that hit the market with high demand and wondering why no one has it. My guess is kevins order will be on the next shipment going out just like all the UK stuff. 
Kevin you should probably call me. 517-927-9101 in about 4 hours from this post. 
That's all. If this doesn't make sense freakin tough. It's now 5:32am and I'm on this ****. Till later hope all you lucky kids that received the kits are enjoying and when I get home to read all the post I will answer away.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Now that it's 5:55am and I have left my bed with a very beautiful girl in it to chat on the vortex, are there anymore order concerns?

Guy's you have to realize (most already know) a lot of people wanted these. It's business, so it's always first come first serve. Kevin's pre orders should be shipping soon so be patient. Just because you see other people getting them, doesn't mean you won't. That only means the ball is finally rolling and you will be getting them soon. Be glad, not sad. 

Gotta say most of the guys here know what I have to say when I see posts like these and it has been a long time since I have seen one. I understand your concern kid that made the long post that said he should have pm'ed it instead but posted here to get a reaction to make him feel a little more comfortable about his purchase. I just checked my pm's and yes you did pm me. 2 days ago!!! Again coast to coast I am everywhere, no desk for this guy, so it takes me a little longer to answer questions. Sorry to all and now you all know this. 

This is the Vortex, can't we all get along? We don't need any E-thugs up in here...
Now back to sleep.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Ill chim in here,

As far as being disappointed with airlifts customer service or Jesse, you just need to stop what your doing an get outta the air scene because you are not gonna find anything better. Both jesse an airlift have bent over backwards for me to help me out when they both really didnt have too.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^Whoa dude. I'm sorry that you got up early to this, but I'm not calling you guys out. All I got out of that post I read is that the struts are not at AAC. I'm not blaming anyone for anything, I just had no idea where the struts were in the process of being delivered. Hope your day gets better. :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Now that it's 5:55am and I have left my bed with a very beautiful girl in it to chat on the vortex, are there anymore order concerns?
> 
> Guy's you have to realize (most already know) a lot of people wanted these. It's business, so it's always first come first serve. Kevin's pre orders should be shipping soon so be patient. Just because you see other people getting them, doesn't mean you won't. That only means the ball is finally rolling and you will be getting them soon. Be glad, not sad.
> 
> ...


ahahahahahha classic Jesse. you are the man. dont let any of these kids rain on your parade.

ill just throw a few things in here.

1. airlift has the best CS i have ever dealt with.
2. how many major company's do you know that actually get to know their customers?
3. Jesse goes everywhere, even showed at wuste and other events. (a guy actually in the scene)
4. Jesse sits on vortex as well as other sites im sure watching for complaints
5. airlift continues and always will improve designs. always getting better
6. effing warranty bishes, yes bags have issues. i can say for a few on my customers they have overnighted new bags for them. (i dont know of anyone else that can say they popped a bag and had one the next morning)

all i can say is Jesse and the whole airlift crew have always bent over backwards for me, and people i know. i have a hard time understanding how kids on here can talk trash on airlift.

*if they hadn't gotten into the VW air scene we would be stuck with way overpriced options, and companys with terrible customer service.*


oh and jesse, i might be sexting you soon. i needs something for my mk3


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

No intention to piss off here, I'm sure you are super stressed out - sry dude. I just wish it was made known that Bagriders was getting all the XL's first. I just wanted clarification, I'm sure you are a very busy guy, but how are we supposed to know what you are doing! Maybe I misworded my post or something, but I just wanted overall clarification, and I had no idea that Kevin was late with his orders. Honestly thats no big deal, maybe wouldn't hurt to have another co-worker of yours to keep us updated if your on the move. Cheers.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> No intention to piss off here, I'm sure you are super stressed out - sry dude. I just wish it was made known that Bagriders was getting all the XL's first. I just wanted clarification, I'm sure you are a very busy guy, but how are we supposed to know what you are doing! Maybe I misworded my post or something, but I just wanted overall clarification, and I had no idea that Kevin was late with his orders. Honestly thats no big deal, maybe wouldn't hurt to have another co-worker of yours to keep us updated if your on the move. Cheers.


Im pretty sure it actually was stated in one of the previous threads that bagriders was getting the first shipment.

And i dont really see the need for airlift to provide customers with updates on shipments to its resellers...that would be the job of the reseller who ordered them to be in contact with the customers.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hit me up for sure 01!!!

Sorry for jumpin the gun SW, it was early and I was shocked to have a co-worker send me an email about the post so early in the morning. 

Kits will be shipping in an orderly fashion guys and gals. I want to see everybody on them too.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Np's dude. :thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

i cant wait to get mine:laugh:


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

just got my taxes back. waiting on more pictures before i order.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

chasattack said:


> just got my taxes back. waiting on more pictures before i order.


 if you're waiting for your tax to pay this, bags aren't for you bud


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

kilimats said:


> if you're waiting for your tax to pay this, bags aren't for you bud


 Neither are the air shocks you installed. Kill that noise.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Some people in this thread need a ****ing safety meeting... 

Just chill, no show season down south and you yanks are snowed in.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

kilimats said:


> if you're waiting for your tax to pay this, bags aren't for you bud


 this will be my second time owning bags and these will be going on one of my 3 cars. 
i think i can afford it and having JUST got my taxes back gives me even more reason to splurge, but thanks for keeping my finances in check.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

chasattack said:


> this will be my second time owning bags and these will be going on one of my 3 cars.
> i think i can afford it and having JUST got my taxes back gives me even more reason to splurge, but thanks for keeping my finances in check.


 its always good to have something question when your spending this much on suspension.. i know i heard it a lot :laugh:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> its always good to have something question when your spending this much on suspension.. i know i heard it a lot :laugh:


 every time i get something new for my car my mom freaks out and tells me its a terrible idea because im making my car more unreliable and wasting my money :laugh: my dad on the other hand is going to buy a vw for his next car now because of my jetta ahaha :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

chasattack said:


> this will be my second time owning bags and these will be going on one of my 3 cars.
> i think i can afford it and having JUST got my taxes back gives me even more reason to splurge, but thanks for keeping my finances in check.


 haha, i just got pwned, thanks


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

jeremyz said:


> its always good to have something question when your spending this much on suspension.. i know i heard it a lot :laugh:


 Haha, my girlfriend sings that song on a daily basis. Although she still puts up with my cars, so maybe I don't have it that bad :laugh:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

kilimats said:


> haha, i just got pwned, thanks


 In every which way. You are trying to be way too insightful for a product you don't even own, let alone having any experience with air.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Deceitful said:


> In every which way. You are trying to be way too insightful for a product you don't even own, let alone having any experience with air.


 Very true, I'm just a noob at this point, I'm ashamed. I'll stay in the shadow until my setup is working


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

kilimats said:


> Very true, I'm just a noob at this point, I'm ashamed. I'll stay in the shadow until my setup is working


 
Good boy.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Deceitful said:


>


 
is this with the XL's? laying frame yet?


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Deceitful said:


>


 There it is, definitely going with these. Looks sick man:thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Señor BigJuts said:


> is this with the XL's? laying frame yet?


 No that's chasattack's car with his old Masontechs. XL's will go just as low.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> No that's chasattack's car with his old Masontechs. XL's will go just as low.


 haha thanks man! i haven't quite seen a picture of any airlifts laying out that hard on 17's and 205/45's . everyone keeps making excuses about things they have to trim and what not. i tried to get airlift to let me proved it to everyone, but i just got ignored.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Thought you kids might like to see what's happening at Air Lift today!! Mk4 SLAM kits being built and shipped!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CshW-F1Z2MnSt8hS7BucZOoIne62V4vHKOuS1--n2vQ?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_oQ15ChJ7LCs/TUcBfUi7FAI/AAAAAAAAAHc/Xjld5tMHReM/s800/IMAG0305.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From MK4Slam[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kKm-BvoSrU1LeKYCt3-rKeoIne62V4vHKOuS1--n2vQ?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]http://lh3.ggpht.com/_oQ15ChJ7LCs/TUcBfxXELjI/AAAAAAAAAHg/aV3Tup3NYB8/s800/IMAG0306.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From MK4Slam[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

> every time i get something new for my car my mom freaks out and tells me its a terrible idea because im making my car more unreliable and wasting my money my dad on the other hand is going to buy a vw for his next car now because of my jetta ahaha


 thats the same way it is for me, but I got one brother to convert from honda, sister to convert from jeep, and other brother to convert from acura, and thats just family, doesnt include all my friends ive converted 

vw should give me free parts for all the new car sales I bring them.:wave:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thought you kids might like to see what's happening at Air Lift today!! Mk4 SLAM kits being built and shipped!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> [TABLE]
> [TR]
> ...


 
Hopes mine is in that batch! :thumbup:


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

see that ignored like a fat chick hitting on you at the bar.


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

mexicanlowrider said:


>


Could we please have some info of what we're looking at here, Mr. Mexicano?


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

Finished my air install about a week or two ago, I have the airlift XL's with a frame notch. Still need to make some small tweaks to lay frame but it is almost there.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

mexicanlowrider said:


> Finished my air install about a week or two ago, I have the airlift XL's with a frame notch. Still need to make some small tweaks to lay frame but it is almost there.


What's holding you up?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

mexicanlowrider said:


>


 Maybe its just the pic, but it doesn't look very low. What's holding you up?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> From MK4Slam
> 
> 
> 
> From MK4Slam


Faster Brian faster! :laugh:


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

The angle of the picture doesn't help but it is the only one I have at the moment. I am notched so to be honest I'm not too sure, I am going to remove the fender liner to see if that help and possibly trim the subframe tabs if necessary. I am about 1/4" from laying frame.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

mexicanlowrider said:


> The angle of the picture doesn't help but it is the only one I have at the moment. I am notched so to be honest I'm not too sure, I am going to remove the fender liner to see if that help and possibly trim the subframe tabs if necessary. I am about 1/4" from laying frame.


I think you're right about the picture, but now that I'm looking at it on an actual computer screen vs. my cell phone, it looks alot lower. The fender liners should help you some, there shouldn't be much trimming that needs to be done on 17's so hopefully you're on the ground soon. How is wheel clearance? Any spacers on those Ariettas?


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

Wheel clearance is fine, I haven't experienced any rubbing at all since the install. I'm not running spacers as I have a new set of wheels I am currently refinishing so the Ariettas are holding me over for now. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get the liner out and ill see if it makes a difference, I will let you guys know.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

mexicanlowrider said:


> Wheel clearance is fine, Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get the liner out and ill see if it makes a difference


 Well that's good news, don't forget to bend your pinch welds up once you take the liners out


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

ordered my XLs a couple hours ago.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

smokedvr6 said:


> ordered my XLs a couple hours ago.


:thumbup:


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> My guess is kevins order will be on the next shipment going out* just like all the UK stuff*. .





Now we're talking :laugh:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

When will Kevin's orders start shipping?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Hoping to get the struts for my roommate this week!! 

We'll see... this weather and ice all over the country isnt making shipping stuff any easier..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Kevin's orders are shipping tomorrow


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin's orders are shipping tomorrow


:beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin's orders are shipping tomorrow


:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MKIV XL's Back In Stock :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Got my roommate's XL's on the way here today finally... I knwo Airlift has had a bunch of stuff going on... 

We'll see how they turn out... I'm going to try and do a full write up on the install of it and drive quality!!!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Santi said:


> Got my roommate's XL's on the way here today finally... I knwo Airlift has had a bunch of stuff going on...
> 
> We'll see how they turn out... I'm going to try and do a full write up on the install of it and drive quality!!!


please do, thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Got my tracking number from Kevin today, lots of ic: and :beer: to follow (not necessarily in that order).


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I was on Kevin's Order and... looked what arrived yesterday!


















Just holding these things... you can tell that they are VERY well engineered. In short... feels beefy, cant wait till winter is over.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

nice, forget winter put them on now!
I'd be itching to put them on if it was me.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I would but my car is in storage at the moment... + must do frame notch! April 9 and work begins.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

My roommates stuff will be here tomorrow and we'll be installing sometime this week @ night, maybe even saturday... Going to Dorbritz Designs since he has a bit more space than i do @ this time to put these on!!


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

any pics of the drilled mounts from the engine bay?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

ryannorris16 said:


> any pics of the drilled mounts from the engine bay?


heh not sure why everyone is sooooo concerned about this.. its 3 tiny holes per tower.

vid is of some issues i was having when i first got my airlifts (resolved a day later with new bearing from airlift) 

but i shows them mounted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGhe-ftu5YI


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> heh not sure why everyone is sooooo concerned about this.. its 3 tiny holes per tower.
> 
> vid is of some issues i was having when i first got my airlifts (resolved a day later with new bearing from airlift)
> 
> ...


I miss your MK4.


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

and that with the driver side strut not all the way down the in the knuckle


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

whos using airlifts in the rear?

Can you guys post some fender to ground for the rears. With my airlift rears, bilstein shock with bumpstops completely removed im sitting at 22.5 . Tires not touching not sure whats holding it up. A ton of other people seem to be way lower in the rear.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

^ most likely bottomed out on the internal bump stop that the bag has. You can get lower by cutting the top mount so you can screw it onto the nipple more.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

tomespo said:


> ^ most likely bottomed out on the internal bump stop that the bag has. You can get lower by cutting the top mount so you can screw it onto the nipple more.


yeah i planned on cutting the top mount a bit but you cant really cut much cause the fitting sits so high. Just seeing if everyone is in the same boat as me before i cut the mount.


----------



## bluerinse (Aug 26, 2010)

You can take around 10mm out of the top bracket, no point doing anymore as the body hits the beam beyond that point. If you then put a little notch in the nipple your fitting will fit no problem.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

offtopic but here my XL installed on my ikea carpet


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

those are beautiful!


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

less artsy pictures of car parts and more cars sitting in the dirt.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

kilimats said:


> offtopic but here my XL installed on my ikea carpet


AHAH my XL's installed on my emerald pearl countertop


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

chasattack said:


> less artsy pictures of car parts and more cars sitting in the dirt.


 

Did you order them yet?


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

chasattack said:


> less artsy pictures of car parts and more cars sitting in the dirt.


here's another!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

smokedvr6 said:


> here's another!


do I see








????


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

nope. it would be nice though.

you see this


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

smokedvr6 said:


> nope. it would be nice though.
> 
> you see this


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> Did you order them yet?


no I'm still skeptical


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

chasattack said:


> no I'm still skeptical


skeptical about what? how low theyll go? my subframe was 1/8" away from the ground, and was only being held up by my tie rods, after installing our tie rod flip kit im certain itll lay without issue.. just waiting to put the car back on the ground. 

the quality and customer service is also top notch. :heart: Will and the bagriders crew


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

my car is already full notched and laid fully out on mason techs. I'm just waiting for someone else to get on that wagon so i can see proof that these will lay out.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

So your car already lays out but are still looking to get new struts?


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

sold the mason techs when the first struts came out then when i realized they wouldn't lay out like they said they would i didn't buy them. its only natural that i would be skeptical the second time around.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

No ones showed any pictures of it laying out yet so there's nothing wrong about being skeptical.
Im not doubting they will, but everyone has had some excuse about why it wouldn't lay out yet. You'll just have to wait until someone finally takes the time to make them lay.

Honestly im picking them up just for the new design (double bellow) and lift. (Coming from the original airlifts )


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

Señor BigJuts said:


> No ones showed any pictures of it laying out yet so there's nothing wrong about being skeptical.
> Im not doubting they will, but everyone has had some excuse about why it wouldn't lay out yet. You'll just have to wait until someone finally takes the time to make them lay.
> 
> Honestly im picking them up just for the new design (double bellow) and lift. (Coming from the original airlifts )


like

we have 8 pages of excuses now.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I love how there is bickering in here and barely anone showing them actually installed. I went to pick up a bumper for my friend and the kid had them on his IY 20th, subframe was on the ground, car was low as fukk


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

i am here to back up chasattack hes my buddy i have the new struts.. and i am yet to lay out.. i am a hair away but not yet on the floor ...


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

djmike1 said:


> i am here to back up chasattack hes my buddy i have the new struts.. and i am yet to lay out.. i am a hair away but not yet on the floor ...


notches? subframe modification?


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

smokedvr6 said:


> notches? subframe modification?


pass side notch and subframe mods


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

djmike1 said:


> pass side notch and subframe mods


tie rod notch too?
sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

no not yet tomorrow i am going to put the car on ramps and see whats holding it up


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Car:

Review:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5184976-Mk4-XL-s.....A-review-of-sorts


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

got em in, props to Santi for the struts and Dorbritz for the install help.

went in easy as we were ready for a fight. Took off the powdercoat, wire-wheeled the knuckle, spread it and they went in.
will be about a 1/4" from laying until we put on the flip kit and trim subframe. 
i know blah blah everyone is saying that

anywho, the ride is very comfy, but the jury is still out on whether i like it more than the stiffer UAs over FKs. Passengers hated that ride but i liked knowing they didnt have enough give for me to bottom out and I've only been on the airlifts for about 30 miles so time shall tell.

the lift is amazing, wheel clearance makes me happy, and lower pressures to get higher is a :thumbup:

very happy so far just need to get used to it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

joelzy said:


> got em in, props to Santi for the struts and Dorbritz for the install help.


:thumbup: :thumbup: we shall go take ic: soon!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Guess you guys never found a drillbit?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

lol we totally shouldve just ordered it with the sleeves :\

found them at Grainger, just havent had time to go by there.


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone know if they are working on making it to where you can keep the powdercoat at the bottom? i want to order, but would rather wait to see if they will be revised any time soon.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Soon! Snow is melting in Mn! Sent off the new iPhone=)


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fancy sauce said:


> anyone know if they are working on making it to where you can keep the powdercoat at the bottom? i want to order, but would rather wait to see if they will be revised any time soon.


you can keep the paint by using a chisel to open the spindle (the spreader tool is too thin even with a coin in between), read the review here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5184976-Mk4-XL-s.....A-review-of-sorts


----------



## fancy sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

He removed the coating as well though.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fancy sauce said:


> He removed the coating as well though.


oups, forgot about that but he explains after that using the railroad spike made the shock body dropped right in, seems like no effort was required. In that case, 2 mm of paint shouldnt change much, just use a thick chisel and it should be good i think, I'll post my result when i put mine in (in 2 weeks ish though)


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

kilimats said:


> oups, forgot about that but he explains after that using the railroad spike made the shock body dropped right in, seems like no effort was required. In that case, 2 mm of paint shouldnt change much, just use a thick chisel and it should be good i think, I'll post my result when i put mine in (in 2 weeks ish though)


 I actually tried dropping the second strut in with the railroad spike method, and it didn't quite fit. Trimmed the paint off and it slipped in as stated in the review. The really odd thing about it is that these struts (with the powder coat) are the same exact diameter as an oem strut and the coilovers from my boc that came off of my car (measured them with calipers myself) :screwy:


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

tomespo said:


> I love how there is bickering in here and barely anone showing them actually installed. I went to pick up a bumper for my friend and the kid had them on his IY 20th, subframe was on the ground, car was low as fukk


Thanks my man ... I'll have some pics this weekend


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Santi said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: we shall go take ic: soon!


i wanna come with!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

got my new struts in.. design was slightly different and smaller diameter then my first set of xl's.. new ones slipped right in after removing powdercoat. 
lays frame nice an solid across the whole subframe :thumbup:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> got my new struts in.. design was slightly different and smaller diameter then my first set of xl's.. new ones slipped right in after removing powdercoat.
> lays frame nice an solid across the whole subframe :thumbup:


You're laying frame with the flip kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

smokedvr6 said:


> You're laying frame with the flip kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yuuuh. :laugh:


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yuuuh. :laugh:


pics??????


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Kevins car was pretty low before the flip kit, no doubt hes laying now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

Flat Black VW said:


> pics??????


 cell pic for now.. looks a bit odd in the pic, but its firmly planted on the ground:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

Yessss! Nothing but awesomeness Kevin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff Kevin


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

only took 2 months.
now who has them in stock ready to ship.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> cell pic for now.. looks a bit odd in the pic, but its firmly planted on the ground:


this is such a beautiful thing haha.. WILL i will be speaking with you tomorrow!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> this is such a beautiful thing haha.. WILL i will be speaking with you tomorrow!!


Jeff, man you called at the right moment. You grabbed the last set we had. We should have more next Friday for those who are still looking.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine will be installed this weekend.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

something is holding that jetta up... frame notch!? could be sitting on fender liners?


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> something is holding that jetta up... frame notch!? could be sitting on fender liners?


are you talking about the black one posted by me?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah my bad


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

just a lil up date my car is sitting frame with no flip kit :wave:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

djmike1 said:


> just a lil up date my car is sitting frame with no flip kit :wave:


Could you share all the details with us?
Mods? Notchs? Removed Parts?
Wheel specs?

I'm too lazy in these days to remove fender liners. I'll take care of that tomorrow hopefully.
It has been 6 weeks :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

OffLineR said:


> Could you share all the details with us?
> Mods? Notchs? Removed Parts?
> Wheel specs?
> 
> ...


wheel and tire combo play the biggest role. with subframe trimmed and pass. side notched i used to lay frame with my old hps set up and different wheels.

With my futuras i couldnt lay without dealing with the tie rods.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Swbd4L said:


> yeah my bad


my tires are sitting on the fender wells, balloon tires ftl :thumbdown:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's a few more. 

Ground's a bit uneven, hence the skyjacked rear :banghead:

Pinky shot

Almost there

Tires are holding me up in the front, struts could probably dump the car below the ground if the tires and ground weren't in the way 

EDIT: I remeasured on pavement today and I'm actually at 21.75 on both sides. Now to ditch these 225-40's and the 42 offset on my 18x7.5's :facepalm:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

touchdown









was 1/8-1/4" up until yesterday when i notched for tierods
it got a little lower after that but then today i adjusted my toe in a hair cause aired out it toed out too much. As soon as i finished that it came down the rest of the way on the driver's side. passy side is maybe 1/16-1/8" off the ground and i have a feeling its because the tierod is touching the frame still.

this is with no subframe trimming btw, though, it is bent at the contact points.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Pics of the contact points?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Via Euroimage on FB.


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

VRtotheSix said:


> Via Euroimage on FB.




i'm sorry, but if those are the balljoint extenders, they seem like a really bad idea. i really hope you put those things through some serious testing before you just start selling them to people.....if those things have failures it's possible to take some lives. i'm reminded of the original turn2 urethane motor mount failures due to aluminum washers being used. that was bad news way back when, and bent hoods aren't nearly as bad as people losing control of their vehicles because the knuckle decided it didn't want to hang out with the control arm any more.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

VRtotheSix said:


> Pics of the contact points?


 sorry for the cellphone pics but i think you get the idea
not sure if it happened from airing out on it or driving low and bouncing on it









weird but driver side was laying out earlier along with dogbone and now the passy side is with dogbone and the driver is up. guess its just the variance in parking surface


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Very nice. Hope my car will come down a bit once i trim the subframe.

Picture of the entire car?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

none since the airlifts, looks like this just a little lower


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

awesome, :thumbup: for a fellow silverstone


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

joelzy said:


> none since the airlifts, looks like this just a little lower


Agreed. Dope:thumbup:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

last pics i swear lol
























and now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

good pics roomy.. need to get more proper shots fo the whole car w/ all the new/old stuff... 

with the tint off it'll look sweet...


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

just curious, but why does one of the struts have the bracket/hump part on the bottom and other doesn't.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Santi said:


> good pics roomy.. need to get more proper shots fo the whole car w/ all the new/old stuff...
> with the tint off it'll look sweet...


weeerd just need the fendermarkers and i'll be ready. hurry up with those wheels son





Señor BigJuts said:


> just curious, but why does one of the struts have the bracket/hump part on the bottom and other doesn't.


they both have it but it only goes around halfway so one is just upside down. it wraps around the backside.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

joelzy said:


> they both have it but it only goes around halfway so one is just upside down. it wraps around the backside.


 thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is what I'm guna tell ya.

If you arent laying frame on mk4 XL's you've done something severely wrong.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

what needs to be done to lay, i need to get lower on the xl's?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The topic has been mentioned a few times:

Passenger frame notch
Tie rod notches
Trimmed subframe tabs
Hammered pinch welds in upper fenders (after removing fender liners)
Rolled fenders (depending on wheel width/offset and tire size)


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^It varies with every car, but is mostly dependant on wheel and tire size. 17's usually don't take too much while 18's and 19's take a bit more work, sepecially if running full sized tires. The list of potentially needed mods to lay subframe are as follows:

-frame notch for axle(s)
-rolled fenders
-bent pinch welds in upper wheelwell area
-trimmed subframe around the control arm area
-notched frame for tie rods, or R32/TT or H2Sport spindles
-proper wheel offsets and tire size
-wheel spacers
-Audi 90 *HD* bushings if you're running anything but Air Lift struts

I don't think I'm forgetting anything (I've been in mk1 mode the last few months, so my mk4 knowledge has been a bit foggy as of late) but you should easily be able to find all of this info and more by searching. :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Haha, beat me to it Eurotrsh. P4c to keep it on topic (still on winter wheels and still need spacers :banghead


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Not really the best example, as I haven't done any notching yet, but it'll happen before Wuste. Anyway, my wagon on XL's


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

17x8 et18 w 205/45 up front


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

so i should be able to lay on 18.5 et 25 on the front with 215 40 and those above mods?
cheers


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

my friend Shane finished his set up about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Not a singel modification, yet


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

anyone laying on 8.5 et 25 with 215/40.18?

cheers


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

shammy7 said:


> anyone laying on 8.5 et 25 with 215/40.18?
> 
> cheers


I'd like to see this as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

shammy7 said:


> anyone laying on 8.5 et 25 with 215/40.18?
> 
> cheers


No but im laying with 

ET 22 on a 18x9 and a 215/40/18


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Laying frame with just notch ..


----------



## granmas 1.8t (Mar 21, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'd like to see a pic with 19's.


 give me some time..


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

03redgti said:


> Laying frame with just notch ..


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

19's, done.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> 19's, done.


pics of it actually on ground?


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

car looks sick swbd4l, what accompanying mods have you done to lay? 

i should be able to lay then man

cheers


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Done. 








Front would be underground if the damn fenders were a bit wider.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

shammy7 said:


> car looks sick swbd4l, what accompanying mods have you done to lay?
> 
> i should be able to lay then man
> 
> cheers


passenger frame notch and rolled a pulled fenders


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

XLS + notch = laying frame 17x8 et -7 17x10 et 15 not sure if the front et is correct..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I guess I can fill you in on what it takes to lay frame on 19's. BBS LM 147 19x8.5 215/35 tire. ET 25 front and ET 10 (with spacers) rear. Also a notch, folded seams and then hammered firewall on both sides. Also a fender pull. Just kisses the ground now.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

finally posting a pic in here of mine...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nicely done all around man.



Jetta11J said:


> finally posting a pic in here of mine...


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

no modifications yet, other than rolled fenders, & no fender liners...slacking, i know 
18x8s at the moment on full size tires (225/40s)
XL fronts & lifestyle rears


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

passenger side notched, fender liners in the garbage, and fenders slightly pulled on all 4 corners. but i'm still slightly hungup on my tires by each fender cus of my megapoke wheels:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice, glad u picked up some XL's :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Nicely done all around man.


thanks!!! dirty front bumper shot...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> thanks!!! dirty front bumper shot...


:wave:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

XLS, pulled roller fenders, pass frame notch, fender liners gone, pinch welds hammered out


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

^^ beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Canananada3456 (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i think you need to post some more pictures!!! this thing is looking great!!


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)




----------

